# Those "Jump-Across" Tribs



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

coming up Fast! 2-3 inches of rain this weekend. Just what we've all been waiting for! Be a few days before fishable again but should be Loaded from now til April!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The small tribs should be good tomorrow if it lets up tonight. There is clear water in the mouths of the rivers still. Not for long though


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Nothing will fish tomorrow (Sunday). Everything already blown and it's still going to rain all night plus there's a lot of standing water that hasn't even drained into our streams yet. 

Like C.J. mentioned, this is a much needed blow we have been waiting for that should flush out most of the leaves, bring in a bunch of new fish, and spread fish all throughout our streams.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ill give it a go in the morning. Got some good looking eggs. The small trib should be good enough. I ll try chartreuse egg sacs on the bottom. Ill hook up.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Just curious will Conny fish on wed. Don't know that river that well.i think it drains fairly fast. I prefer dirty water to clean. Just wondering if I should take Wednesday off or save it for another day. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

bwarrenuk said:


> Just curious will Conny fish on wed. Don't know that river that well.i think it drains fairly fast. I prefer dirty water to clean. Just wondering if I should take Wednesday off or save it for another day. Thanks in advance for any info.


As of 7pm Sunday, Connie is still raging at 2500 cfs and not clear if it is even dropping yet. Don't think it would fish Weds but other streams will if they don't come back up. That 15 degree drop in air temps from Tues to Weds will make for a tougher bite Weds though.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The small tribs off conny will fish. Conny is a big big river. Theres always parts that are fishable.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Conneaut Creek is at 3150 cfs now. And over 6ft now.


----------

